# should i buy zebra nerite snails for goldfish?



## omidod (Feb 25, 2012)

i have been looking for snails for my goldfish in his 10-gallon. i can't find anything exept for mystery snails so i bought a black one. should i buy a couple zebra nerite snails to? *c/p*


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

The only zebra nitrite snails I know of are for marine tanks only.


----------



## arenkel (Nov 28, 2011)

tike said:


> The only zebra nitrite snails I know of are for marine tanks only.


Nitrite snails? I'd love to have snails that get rid of nitrites! Where can I get some of those? ...Just teasing...

I have some nerite snails that have been adapted to freshwater, so I know it's possible. They just won't breed in freshwater.

I'm not sure if they can handle cold water; I have them in a tropical tank. I'm also not sure if the goldfish will pester and/or eat them-- I've heard they like to try to snack on snails. I could be wrong though.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

arenkel said:


> Nitrite snails? I'd love to have snails that get rid of nitrites! Where can I get some of those? ...Just teasing...
> 
> I have some nerite snails that have been adapted to freshwater, so I know it's possible. They just won't breed in freshwater.
> 
> I'm not sure if they can handle cold water; I have them in a tropical tank. I'm also not sure if the goldfish will pester and/or eat them-- I've heard they like to try to snack on snails. I could be wrong though.


LOL! My bad! Stupid typing skills!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I had a zebra nerite snail in my tank and I can tell you they are VERY sensitive to water conditions, so they might not be a good choice for a goldie tank since goldies are basically floating poop machines.


----------

